# WF Buzz Bike Eliminator \ Schwinn Sting Ray



## steve1970 (Oct 15, 2022)

Hi all, first time post. A few years ago I came across an old WF buzz bike and snapped it up since it reminded me of the muscle bike I had when I was a kid. Recently I was going thru old photos and came across a few pictures of my original bike, well apparently I had a schwinn stingray and not a WF buzz bike. Thing is though, after toying around with this bike and then finding those pictures I've became a little nostalgic and would like to trade\sell the buzz bike for a stingray. Anyways, I am on the lookout for a yellow j38 stingray, not sure what year but from what I can tell it was 71-74 with coaster brakes. If you have one you would like to trade or sell just let me know. Also, what's a buzz bike going for these days? This one is blue, lol - it even has spoke reflectors right out of a cereal box. I will upload pics and more info if any interest if found. Thanks! Steve


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 15, 2022)

steve1970 said:


> Hi all, first time post. A few years ago I came across an old WF buzz bike and snapped it up since it reminded me of the muscle bike I had when I was a kid. Recently I was going thru old photos and came across a few pictures of my original bike, well apparently I had a schwinn stingray and not a WF buzz bike. Thing is though, after toying around with this bike and then finding those pictures I've became a little nostalgic and would like to trade\sell the buzz bike for a stingray. Anyways, I am on the lookout for a yellow j38 stingray, not sure what year but from what I can tell it was 71-74 with coaster brakes. If you have one you would like to trade or sell just let me know. Also, what's a buzz bike going for these days? This one is blue, lol - it even has spoke reflectors right out of a cereal box. I will upload pics and more info if any interest if found. Thanks! Steve



https://www.ebay.com/itm/165644571749?campid=5335809022Too bad pick up only


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 15, 2022)

steve1970 said:


> Hi all, first time post. A few years ago I came across an old WF buzz bike and snapped it up since it reminded me of the muscle bike I had when I was a kid. Recently I was going thru old photos and came across a few pictures of my original bike, well apparently I had a schwinn stingray and not a WF buzz bike. Thing is though, after toying around with this bike and then finding those pictures I've became a little nostalgic and would like to trade\sell the buzz bike for a stingray. Anyways, I am on the lookout for a yellow j38 stingray, not sure what year but from what I can tell it was 71-74 with coaster brakes. If you have one you would like to trade or sell just let me know. Also, what's a buzz bike going for these days? This one is blue, lol - it even has spoke reflectors right out of a cereal box. I will upload pics and more info if any interest if found. Thanks! Steve



Need pics, Buzz bikes are all over the place $ wise. Stingrays and Buzz bikes are not apples to oranges.


----------



## steve1970 (Oct 20, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Need pics, Buzz bikes are all over the place $ wise. Stingrays and Buzz bikes are not apples to oranges.



Here's a few pictures, it's in pretty good shape, the seat is flawless and it even came with WF gen\light. I see what you mean regarding these vs stingrays... wow. Seems a trade is not in the cards lol, it would be nice to sell this and put it towards one anyways. =) I am uncertain of the year. I found a thread in these forums about decoding Murray serial numbers but from what I am seeing I don't believe it applies to these bikes. I can't find any info for the most part on these bikes, what years they were made and how to determine it. Any help figuring out the year and a ballpark price would be really appreciated. The numbers I found were vertically on the head tube (W02766 37103868).


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 20, 2022)

steve1970 said:


> Here's a few pictures, it's in pretty good shape, the seat is flawless and it even came with WF gen\light. I see what you mean regarding these vs stingrays... wow. Seems a trade is not in the cards lol, it would be nice to sell this and put it towards one anyways. =) I am uncertain of the year. I found a thread in these forums about decoding Murray serial numbers but from what I am seeing I don't believe it applies to these bikes. I can't find any info for the most part on these bikes, what years they were made and how to determine it. Any help figuring out the year and a ballpark price would be really appreciated. The numbers I found were vertically on the head tube (W02766 37103868).
> 
> View attachment 1716554
> 
> ...



What does brake arm read? Bendix 70? Nice clean bike.


----------



## steve1970 (Oct 20, 2022)

yes, Bendix 70. Thanks


----------

